# Can cows and sheep live together?



## RockyPhoenix

I plan on raising two ewe lambs for 4H next year. I also want to raise a Holstein calf for 4H.

The problem is that we don't have the money to build two fences around two pastures....

I have read that sheep and cows can live together, but I have never talked to someone who has done it!

Any information helps!


----------



## jhm47

Thousands of sheep and cattle co-exist just fine together.  Sheep seem to prefer the coarser broadleaf plants, and cattle eat grass almost exclusively.  They complement each other quite well.


----------



## goodhors

Having done sheep and cattle together last summer, they do get along.  However we had a heifer in with the VERY playful steer, and she got most of his bovine antics worked out on her.  He did chase the bigger lambs at times.  These were for 4-H, not the little baby lambs.

So with only one steer and not other playmates, my suggestion would be to make a larger corner area with taller electric wire, so sheep have a "safe space" they can get away from him if needed.  They can run under the wire, he can't.  Maybe put their short water tub in there, get them used to using the area.  If you did a corner area, you already have two sides done with the good fence, only need to do two other short sides.  You can drop a short piece of heavier PVC pipe over lower T-posts length, so no sharp edges if sheep would bump post running about.

Our lambs and cattle got along fine, unless sheep were annoying that day or cattle got playful and sheep needed a place to hide.  Sheep don't have much chance against playful steers.   Sheep learn fast that he can't get in there.


----------



## miss_thenorth

Yes, mine get along fine.  I have my horses, cow and two sheep in together.  and as goodhors said, if they have a safe place that is best.  I do, but my safe place is for the cow and sheep to get away from the horses if needed.


----------

